# be aware of alexxx



## radical351 (Dec 23, 2013)

just wanted to let everybody know that the forum member alexxx still hasnt finisned this transaction. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=18272&p=184148#p184148


ray


----------



## jeneje (Dec 24, 2013)

How ironic :roll: ,go figure :lol:


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Dec 24, 2013)

And he still is a member? sorry you should have not waited so long how many other people he could have taken speak-up you also have to do your job to take the trash out
Merry Christmas 
RikkiRicardo


----------



## radical351 (Dec 24, 2013)

i seen alex was posting about another member named rusty.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=19605

he got screwed? really

ray


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2013)

Let's not be judge jury and executioner here without asking for at least as much information as on that other thread.

Just because it looks like he's not handled one transaction properly it doesn't mean his own complaint was any less valid.

Same standards should be applied regardless of who it is- wouldn't people agree?


----------



## butcher (Dec 26, 2013)

I tried to understand the other thread, from what I could gather there may have been mistakes on both sides, I still did not understand if the material was lost in shipping or which party ended up with the material. It kind of sounded like a mistake or misunderstanding of shipping costs.

I know one time I shipped some parts overseas (the materials had little value) shipping cost me big time, I just used it as a learning experience sometime I have had to pay for my education.

radical351, I am very reluctant to get involved in this between you and alexxx, I really do not understand exactly what went on, or where the blame to this whole thing begins or ends, or if it is all just one big understanding, sometimes it is best just to share the cost of a mistake learn from it and move on.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 27, 2013)

Do we have a sticky thread that gives a good guide on "doing business with other members?"

Something along the lines of helping to prevent silly situations? If not I'll happily throw something out there for approval because although it's second nature to the members who run businesses it's not as easy to spot the pitfalls for the other members who don't.

Jon


----------



## butcher (Dec 27, 2013)

I think a topic on doing business would be a good idea.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 28, 2013)

Some kind of a feedback system would be nice.


----------



## Rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2014)

I have had positive transactions with Glondor,rusty and Lazer Steve and I hope they have the same to say about me. 
Thanks Guys!


----------



## radical351 (Jan 18, 2014)

Rustjunkie said:


> I have had positive transactions with Glondor,rusty and Lazer Steve and I hope they have the same to say about me.
> Thanks Guys!




i have also with lazersteve,dangerousdane.and etack. so far im happy with these people


----------



## glondor (Jan 18, 2014)

I have had good deals with Noxx, C N barr , Lazersteve, Patnor, Joshh, Claudie, joem, jmdlcar, irodd, oldgoldman and a few more I can not remember off the top of my head. Some have been outstanding, and some not so much, but I would do deals with any of those listed here any time. I have had a few with others that were not quite up to par, and I am sure some will feel the same way about me. 
Work with integrity, take your lumps if something screws up and don't take work you can not do. Cheers


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 20, 2014)

I've had good dealings with GoldSilverPro, Lino, Samuel-A, LazerSteve, BarrenRealms, Patnor, GloryCloud, jonn and a few more. 

I didn't realize there were so many until I started this reply :shock: 

All transactions went well.


----------

